# Halloween TV on Demand



## klue (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks Great! Just what I need to get back into the spirit of things.Looks like you've got quite a selection


----------



## DannyDanger (Sep 17, 2009)

Just added the movie "Frankenstein and Me," Which is exclusive to my site, as far as I know. The movie is pretty rare and I had to digitize it myself. Anyway its a pretty good movie with a lot of fantasy scenes that are homages to the original Universal Horror movies. Check it out


----------



## DannyDanger (Sep 17, 2009)

"This Week on Halloween TV" now a part of Halloween TV on Demand.

Basically all the shows and movies listed in the "This Week on Halloween TV" thread will be added to the calendar on my site so you won't have to look through all the posts to try and find the day and what shows are on. So if someone posted something that would air on Halloween night, but there's been 3 pages of posts since then, All you gotta do is check the calender for the 31st and anything posted for that day will all be there. 

Check it out! http://halloweentv.x10.mx/calendar.html


----------



## DannyDanger (Sep 17, 2009)

Don't forget to catch up on your Halloween viewing this week! I know I will


----------

